# BOINC/WCG CPU List



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

I've seen several people asking how different CPU's stack up for Points Per Day so I thought I would post this over here.  This is meant to be a rough guideline, so take it with a small grain of salt.  

The original thread can be found here.


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

Extremely helpful for all of the new members. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 4, 2009)

agreed Stickied?


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

Just glad to help out where I can/when I can.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 14, 2009)

I am wondering how a duel p3 would crunch, I have one laying around somewhere and I am thinking about firing it up.


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I am wondering how a duel p3 would crunch, I have one laying around somewhere and I am thinking about firing it up.


Sorry to butt in since I'm not part of the TPU team, just a WCG person.

I don't think it's worth the electricity.  Take a look at this really interesting chart.

You're looking at about 1.4Gips for a Pentium 3 comparted to around 50Gips for a Qx6700.  Of course the P3 only uses 20-30watts and the 6700 3 or 4 times that, but it is more than 35 times faster.

And the total power draw would obviously be more especially considering how inefficient older psu's are.

I know that there is no elitism here about whether or not a machine is "worthy" of crunching for TPU, but for what it will cost you, I'm not sure it will do anyone a lot of good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2009)

Where can you find the points per day for a specific machine?  I could give you the stats for a 2 x Xeon 5310.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 14, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Where can you find the points per day for a specific machine?  I could give you the stats for a 2 x Xeon 5310.




My Grid/Device Statistics/click on machine.


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about this, but if you unhide your machines in WCG, can't some of the stats sites give you very nice stats on each machine that go beyond what you can get from WCG?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 14, 2009)

2 x Xeon 5310 @ 1.6 GHz = 15220.81818 points per day (11 day average, 24/7 all of those days)


I'm averaging about 24,000 points per day so my Core i7, only running about 16 hours a day, yields about 9,000-10,000 points.


----------



## 123bob (May 14, 2009)

Dual X5492 Harpers (fairly rare chips....) at stock 3.4g. 

32,518 WCG ppd for an 8 day average.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

123bob said:


> Dual X5492 Harpers (fairly rare chips....) at stock 3.4g.
> 
> 32,518 WCG ppd for an 8 day average.



Now those are some good numbers


----------

